# How to make Fake Pigeon eggs?



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys could you help me out on how to make fake eggs for my racers. dont want them to overpopulate my loft hehehe. I have tried asking some pet shops here in our place if they sell fake eggs but unfortunately they dont so im going to make it myself. Any suggestion like materials to be used etc is highly appreciated


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ishae_clanx said:


> Guys could you help me out on how to make fake eggs for my racers. dont want them to overpopulate my loft hehehe. I have tried asking some pet shops here in our place if they sell fake eggs but unfortunately they dont so im going to make it myself. Any suggestion like materials to be used etc is highly appreciated


You can make them out of wood or clay, and paint them white. Probably easier if you order some from a pigeon supply house. They are $6.15 per dozen at New England Pigeon Supply (http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm)


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

Sometimes you can find them in craft stores as well (Wood ones) that crafters use for decorations. Might be able to find some on clearance now since easters over.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Take the ones they lay and hard boil them and wala .. I've never done it so I don't know how long they last but I've read it .. good luck let me know how long before they smell lol


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Knoc said:


> Sometimes you can find them in craft stores as well (Wood ones) that crafters use for decorations. Might be able to find some on clearance now since easters over.


nice idea man..gonna look tomorrow LOL


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

ptras said:


> You can make them out of wood or clay, and paint them white. Probably easier if you order some from a pigeon supply house. They are $6.15 per dozen at New England Pigeon Supply (http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm)


im just wondering on how to make the clay rock solid so that even though i may fall it wont break?hmmm how about concrete??hehehe


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ishae_clanx said:


> im just wondering on how to make the clay rock solid so that even though i may fall it wont break?hmmm how about concrete??hehehe


We have a product from Crayola for the kids called "Air-Dry Clay." It is some type of polymer material that is soft and pliable out of the bucket, and dries to a hard plastic-feeling material. Once dry, it doesn't break even when the kids use and abuse it.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I just whittle them out of a broom stick. They work fine, color doesn't see to matter.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Has any one ever tried Play Dough???


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I have purchased a clay that sets hard once exposed to air .......I found it difficult to mold the same as a pigeon egg , you can the use a clear nail polish to finish them off .
Personally I was never happy with the end result and never tried using them . I reverted back to boiling my eggs ....this needs to be done very soon after the second egg is laid . I use the bolied eggs for ( 1 ) term of 18 days and once they are abandoned I then discard them and start the whole process again when they next lay .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boil and replace...lol.. that is if you can not find any at a craft store..usually they have wooden eggs for crafts there.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

whytwings said:


> I have purchased a clay that sets hard once exposed to air .......I found it difficult to mold the same as a pigeon egg , you can the use a clear nail polish to finish them off .
> Personally I was never happy with the end result and never tried using them . I reverted back to boiling my eggs ....this needs to be done very soon after the second egg is laid . I use the bolied eggs for ( 1 ) term of 18 days and once they are abandoned I then discard them and start the whole process again when they next lay .


I would expect this to be the best option. It is the least cost and effort, and less chance of savvy pigeon mamas realizing that they are fake and stopping sitting on them.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Stones*

What about smooth, round, white stones? I believe my father use this method. I'll have to check back with him, but I am 99.9% sure he did. This would be the best and most cost effective solution.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Golf balls!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Golf balls!


Hmmmm..........thats good thinking


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Golf balls!


Or ping-pong balls.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-X-POT-P...Pet_Supplies_Poultry&hash=item1e6ec2bb4f#shId 

I use these, and they are good enough to even fool humans lol


----------

